# The heaviest yielder plant on the galaxy!!



## dirtmcgirt

I don't need simple high yielding plant.

*I want the THE plant with the biggest buds, because i want only one or two plant.
I want the biggest producer on the world, with the fattest colas!!!!*
Which plant produce the heaviest yield?



Please share with me your experiencs, and informations, and images.
What's the best plant and a reliable seed bank, or your personal crosses?

I searched for big yielders, and i found some good plant.


BUT which is the best?
I think i want use lst or/and scrog -> so important hugest central bud?
I have big space for the 1-2 plant. The flowering max. I want max 8-10 weeks flowerer. 
I want the highest possible yield with lst or/and scrog with a good plant. 




I think, the arjan's thai-tanic is very hard but not available.



super silver haze (greenhouse or mr. nice or reeferman is the better??)




green giant(Spice brothers or Brothers Grimm is the better?)




SSHXC99 (seed bank???????)




Pot Of Gold (Flying Dutchmen)




giant cindy (Spice Brothers)




billbo's unknow "budzilla" plant (whats this plant name?????)




Danky.dankee. Doodle (K.C. Brains)




arjans ultra haze - greenhouse




Ak99 (joey weed seeds) -SoQuicks plant




Big Foot (Subcool TGA) - krusty's plant




BCBD - UBC CHEMO




William's Wonder (Super Sativa Seed Club (SSSC) or reeferman?)




white rhino - greenhouse





Nigerian_NightMare (reeferman)




arjans ultra haze - greenhouse

K.C. 42 (K.C. Brains)

Full moon (sativa seedbank)

himalaya gold (greenhouse)

Williams Mango (reeferman)



Thanks everythig, and sorry my **** english.


----------



## SmokinMom

Sounds like you have a lot of reading to do on the different strains.  Lots of info around here.  Get busy.


----------



## Sticky_Budz

i think i heard big bud was a good yielder. but its all in the way u grow them u can get a great amount off a plant if u know what u are doing:hubba:


----------



## bombbudpuffa

This is hashberry. Very heavy yield and even easier to grow.


----------



## Mutt

Like everyone said....it's all in how you grow. Phenotypes and generation of stock is very important.
There is a few threads in here that deal with 5-10 gallon pots and prolonged light period during flower in here somewhere (prolly about 1-2 years ago). There are many ways to supercrop. FIM tech. is very good. The one big single cola might not be the best route for you...depends on the strain and ht. you have to work with.
Organic outside is the best route for growing monsters tho.
Keep your option open. The strain is not the key element in growing a huge monster indoors. Growing Medium, amount and spectrum of light, as well as fertilizer.
Check out a guy on the net by the name of rolenterroy aka REv. He has some organic recipes and light regimines that will greatly boost your yield.
HGB and HICK can help a great amount in that department. all organic farmers with years and years of experience.


----------



## Type_S150

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> This is hashberry. Very heavy yield and even easier to grow.



I rememebr seeing that in the grow journal, amazing job. I think I will try to grow one of those. I was confused though when I read that, how much did you say you took off that plant?


----------



## dirtmcgirt

THis BUD is amazing!!

This plant is good in LST or SCROG???


----------



## dirtmcgirt

Oh, and which breeder?


----------



## Mutt

http://www.everyonedoesit.co.uk/onl...a_Seeds&iProductCategoryID=629&iLastCatID=231

one of many...just search "hashberry seeds" make sure the seedbank ships to the states.

Haven't had a plant that wasn't trainable.


----------



## HippyInEngland

Big Bud from seed


----------



## choking_victim

mainly the strain, but it's depending a lot on how your grow skills are, and what you're using, for instance, hydroponics give you much more yield, rather than organics, but organcis taste better, and are a lighter green color. either way it's going to taste great. you also have to think about how compact the buds on different strains are. some strains produce really fluffy big buds that might not weigh as much, and others might be tightly compact buds, weighing more. a lot like most kush.  I'd look for a high yeild kush(mainly indica), and a high yeild sativa, crossbreed, they'll probably come out with bigger compact buds, giving you a higher yeild, in dry weight. 
  I may be wrong, and if I am, someone please correct me, but I believe that is what you're looking for.
 p.s. some plants have huge buds, other plants have a whole mess of smaller buds.
 don't just go by the size of one of the buds.
   p.s.s. that hashberry looks outstanding, well done.


----------



## Growdude

If you want big buds dont top or do any LST.
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Gallery/showphoto.php/photo/513


----------



## MrPuffAlot

*** mental note ***

buy big bud seeds...


----------



## bombbudpuffa

> This plant is good in LST or SCROG???


I just pinched the stems, nothing else. No topping, LST or scrog/sog.


----------



## HippyInEngland

Hi BBP

At a rough guess how long from seed to the Hashberry harvest? 
(im thinking of trying it)

Terrific pic you posted.

Hippy


----------



## bombbudpuffa

> from seed to the Hashberry harvest?


Wow...i'd say around 115 days. She flowered for 78!!!


----------



## HippyInEngland

78 days !!!!!!! 
whoa, 1/3 of a year and you looked after her from a baby to adulthood to an aged pensioner, you did a good job, i give my respects.

Hippy


----------



## clever_intuition

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> I just pinched the stems, nothing else. No topping, LST or scrog/sog.



Did you ever pinch during flower?


----------



## ktownlegend

Growdude said:
			
		

> If you want big buds dont top or do any LST.
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Gallery/showphoto.php/photo/513


 
i'd have to disagree with that i've found that a series of topping with pinching and lst have great affects on the plant, with a considerably large quanity yield. But its really in how u do it, and what strain ur doing it with. the lil girl in the orange pot in my journal has been topped once and pinched 6 times. the nodes are stacked so close together the hole plants just gonna be one big bud.  the best thing u could do is more homework. along with some R&D. thats the only way u'll get that plant u want. and the picking what strain is really all in preference. flowering period, taste, texture, kind of high.   Good growing, good day.

Fire it up

KT


----------



## ktownlegend

clever_intuition said:
			
		

> Did you ever pinch during flower?


 
i do/have, helps with branch development. to increase number of nugs. as far as topping though, i like to catch them with in the 2 week period of showing sex and topping them. helps stack nodes. seems like after they hit flowering and u top them the nodes grow closer together on the branches. IMO

Fire it up

KT


----------



## SmokinMom

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Big Bud from seed


 
:holysheep:   DAMN!!!!


----------



## dirtmcgirt

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Big Bud from seed



Anyone says sweet tooth 3.


----------



## bombbudpuffa

> Did you ever pinch during flower?


No, just during veg. The only thing i'll do during flower is tie them over. No cutting, pinching or breaking during flowering with me, although I did prune a white widow that was in flower. We'll see how it turns out. My friend has a clone and the mother that he does nothing to that I can compare it to.


----------



## Richy-B

When my uncle topped his plants he has more buds, but the ones he didn't top. They were the ones that shot out in one big cola on top.


----------



## walter

i grew big bud one year ,, didnt get a bud like that but it was a good out come,, thoes pics are wild


----------



## Passenger

I'd love to get the 2 pounder seeds from dampkring/kiwiseeds.


----------

